

Show HN: Obscure – Share what you want – Sending pics has never been this fun - mrobscure
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.obscure.obscure

======
mrobscure
We made a video showcasing the image filters -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Mkp-8HSAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Mkp-8HSAo)

There is also a text scramble mode which makes your messages super private
:-).

